# Will my pup's hair grow back?



## pavelthe2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, here's the story: My 5 mo old GSD was playing outside and apparently rubbed up against a pine tree, getting sap down his coat on his back.
Furminating, brushing, and washing him just wouldn't work; it was too thick and matted. I didn't want to use any strong chemicals, either. I decided to buzz off the matted fur. He doesn't have a bald spot- I just cut off the longer overcoat layer, and his golden wooly undercoat is now exposed. I didn't shave his _whole_ coat, just a stripe down his side towards his rump. This was 3 weeks ago, and his fur seems to have gotten a tad bit longer. I feel so bad about messing up his "do," but we had to get the stickiness out!
I've never had to do this before with any of my pups. 

Will his hair eventually grow back so he can have his normal coat again?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

yes


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

It could take around 8 weeks to fully fill back in, if not longer. I have had a few instances in the last few years where dogs have lost a patch of fur, either from injury or a procedure requiring shaving. I decided to document how long it took to grow back and 2 months was the average. On my male Lancashire Heeler who lost a big patch of fur off one ear, it took closer to 3 months. 

Annette


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

the outer guard hairs will take longer to come back in than fuzzy undercoat, but never fear, it will fill in.


----------



## pavelthe2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. I apologize for the very delayed response. Something came up and I tend to be rather forgetful. Thanks for your replies. I hope to see my pup's coat again someday. I'm sure I will.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if it happens again , don't shave , lubricate it off with some oil -- coconut oil is very good for this How to Remove Tree Sap From Dog Hair | eHow.com mayonnaise works as well -- slather on , massage to soften and then rinse off.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, it will most definitely grow back. I had to shave some spots off mine before. Took awhile to grow back but, it always did! =)


----------



## Imy&George (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a similar problem with my boy -
Somehow he got a massive clump of blue tack stuck right in his fur on his back -
I cut a small bit of hair, and it hasn't grown back at all!
That was 6 weeks ago :/


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My boy had an accident and they had to shave all the hair from a very large portion of his back, and he has a long stock coat. I was glad that by 3 weeks all he had was a little fuzz. It made it easier to see the surgical staples that they had to remove. Now we have some nice fuzz growing there so the shaved area is not as noticeable. I suspect the long guard hairs won't be fully replaced until fall, just a guess.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSD coats don't grow very fast. It will take about six months for the hair to grow back.


----------

